# Feedback Poll for Contest: Immolation Scene



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

NEVERMIND. Woodduck talked some sense into me on this. I will skip this. It is one of the most dramatic scenes in opera but it is too long for a regular contest. This is a hidden poll so you can vote and no one will know unless you do a statement. If I either was able to cue up or give start times to the big dramatic ending after the " Ruhe Ruhe" bit and assumed you would choose to skip the Fall of Valhalla music it would be a manageable size. Some people don't want a big piece like that broken up and I can understand that. I will give you what you want. Let me know.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Most of the test of a dramatic soprano's artistry is in the scene's quieter moments, culminating in the serene "Ruhe, ruhe, du Gott!". Though there's value in hearing the sheer vocal amplitude required to bring the scene to an ecstatic conclusion, limiting the scene to that part tests mainly the soprano's high notes. In any case it's hardly a shapely or self-sufficient chunk of music.

The scene does break rather neatly into three parts. People can skip the orchestral postlude if they find it too long, horrible as the thought may be, or they can skip the contest altogether.

Didn't Bonetan offer us a comparison of Leider, Traubel and Flagstad/Furtwangler? I don't remember anyone objecting.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Most of the test of a dramatic soprano's artistry is in the scene's quieter moments, culminating in the serene "Ruhe, ruhe, du Gott!". Though there's value in hearing the sheer vocal amplitude required to bring the scene to an ecstatic conclusion, limiting the scene to that part tests mainly the soprano's high notes. In any case it's hardly a shapely or self-sufficient chunk of music.
> 
> The scene does break rather neatly into three parts. People can skip the orchestral postlude if they find it too long, horrible as the thought may be, or they can skip the contest altogether.
> 
> Didn't Bonetan offer us a comparison of Leider, Traubel and Flagstad/Furtwangler? I don't remember anyone objecting.


I've been working so hard I forgot about that and those are great ones for sure!!!! Traubel was never better and the other two are superlative.
I get caught up in my head and I like objective feedback on something like this as it is so dear to me, it is one of the crowning jewels of soprano art, and you are right about the quite parts only you can't single that out. Thanks Woodduck. I think we shall just skip my doing this contest. I have PLENTY more LOL.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

You could do a contest on whose got the richest lower register/best low notes at Ruhe du Gott.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Francasacchi said:


> You could a contest on whose got the richest lower register/best low notes at Ruhe du Gott.


Flagstad's voice is sublime in that passage.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Helga Dernesch also has a really rich lower register.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

MAS said:


> Helga Dernesch also has a really rich lower register.


Martha Modl is very moving in this passage under Furtwangler


----------

